# Uber client app terms and conditions



## lady mc uber (Jan 17, 2015)

In the client app terms and conditions it states in section 4 "Uber does not designate any portion of your payment as a tip or gratuity to the Third Party Provider"

So anyone saying Uber tells clients tipping is included is wrong. Uber simply says not to tip.


----------



## NoPings (Dec 27, 2014)

Who are you? An Uber police?


----------



## lady mc uber (Jan 17, 2015)

whats an uber police?


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Support -> How to use uber -> Paying for your trip -> Do I need to tip my driver?

This is part of their "advertising" or branding that they describe in the passenger app terms & conditions section where it explains that even though they say the tip is included or not necessary that it doesn't mean Uber gives any additional money to the driver.


----------



## lady mc uber (Jan 17, 2015)

yea uber says no need to tip; not that tip is included


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

lady mc uber said:


> So anyone saying Uber tells clients tipping is included is wrong.


That may be technically true - but PASSENGERS tell me all the time that Uber tells them that tips are 'factored into the fare'.
I've suggested they write to Uber and ask Uber to tell them specifically what amount or percentage of the fare is paid to drivers as a gratuity.

*Can you imagine a restaurant owner (in the US) walking up to each table and telling people:
'there's absolutely no need to tip your server'?*


----------



## lady mc uber (Jan 17, 2015)

my point is Drivers have told people tips are included; uber just says its not necessary


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

lady mc uber said:


> my point is Drivers have told people tips are included; uber just says its not necessary


wow... I've never met (or seen here) a driver who told passengers that tips were included in the Uber fare. Sounds suicidal to me.


----------



## lady mc uber (Jan 17, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> wow... I've never met (or seen here) a driver who told passengers that tips were included in the Uber fare. Sounds suicidal to me.


Drivers telling customers that uber says it's included, in explaining that its not really included. The truth is its not included, and uber never said it is. uber just discourages it.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

lady mc uber said:


> Drivers telling customers that uber says it's included, in explaining that its not really included. The truth is its not included, and uber never said it is. uber just discourages it.


https://partners.uber.com/faq/questions/5404
*There is no tip with Uber.* *The Uber experience means not having to reach for a wallet at the end of a ride. As a result, we message to riders that tipping is not required - we never want riders to feel obligated to pay extra at the end of Uber trips.
If a rider offers a tip, please remind that them that tipping is not necessary with Uber.* New riders may not know there is no need to tip with Uber, and could feel cheated if they later learn that tipping was not required.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> https://partners.uber.com/faq/questions/5404
> *There is no tip with Uber.* *The Uber experience means not having to reach for a wallet at the end of a ride. As a result, we message to riders that tipping is not required - we never want riders to feel obligated to pay extra at the end of Uber trips.
> If a rider offers a tip, please remind that them that tipping is not necessary with Uber.* New riders may not know there is no need to tip with Uber, and could feel cheated if they later learn that tipping was not required.


And after that it says if they insist "take it, you earned it". If anyone ever complains that I took a tip I will say the customer INSISTED and I followed policy.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

You need to understand that the ONLY reason the Uber post says 'if they insist, yadda, yadda..." is because Uber can NOT legally tell a driver that they can not ask for or accept a tip. They could only do that if the driver is an employee - and if they start telling drivers in print what they can and can't do, it will be used against them in the law suits they currently face over worker classification. As a independent contractors, drivers have the right to set their own rates, and control completely how they do their job. Uber just makes it SOUND LIKE they can tell you how to do your job. Read your Uber Driver Agreement - it's pretty enlightening... for example, did yo know that Uber, legally, doesn't set fares but only publishes 'suggested fares'? Ha!


----------



## ShooUber (Sep 13, 2014)

lady mc uber said:


> In the client app terms and conditions it states in section 4 "Uber does not designate any portion of your payment as a tip or gratuity to the Third Party Provider"
> 
> So anyone saying Uber tells clients tipping is included is wrong. Uber simply says not to tip.


Sorry that you join Uber after changes were made, it could be because of a current class action lawsuit pending.
Since you enjoy reading terms in detail, like me.  your really going to enjoy the legal documents here;

www.uberlawsuit.com

I not saying your wrong, like have in your posting (_So _*anyone*_ saying Uber tells clients tipping is included *is* _*wrong*_. Uber simply says not to tip.)_

it's about timing. Again sorry you entered Uber late in the game.
Just to give you alittle more history on Uber. Fares were also very different, I drove Uber blackSUV in 2013 for a short time for a friend and it was a joke amongst some drivers to work as UberX at $2.40 a mile in LA ( _I personally didn't think it was a bad deal, and uberX drivers were making good money back then._ ) now people are doing it for .90¢ a mile with this new Winter warmup rate cut.

Here's some friendly advice, get well informed before posting a personal opinion about people bring *Wrong!*


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> You need to understand that the ONLY reason the Uber post says 'if they insist, yadda, yadda..." is because Uber can NOT legally tell a driver that they can not ask for or accept a tip. They could only do that if the driver is an employee - and if they start telling drivers in print what they can and can't do, it will be used against them in the law suits they currently face over worker classification. As a independent contractors, drivers have the right to set their own rates, and control completely how they do their job. Uber just makes it SOUND LIKE they can tell you how to do your job. Read your Uber Driver Agreement - it's pretty enlightening... for example, did yo know that Uber, legally, doesn't set fares but only publishes 'suggested fares'? Ha!


They can't legally tell you not to put a tip jar in your car either unless you're an employee. But they can deactivate you for no reason. The problem for them is that by telling you what to do in too much detail you become an employee. Hence the lawsuit about that as well. But that's after the fact and you if you want to stay active it's a catch 22.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

ShooUber said:


> _Here's some friendly advice, get well informed before posting a personal opinion about people bring *Wrong!*_


You might want to take your OWN advice.
The section of the Uber Agreement I quoted is CURRENT for my market.
Every Uber market is governed by a different Raiser company and has it's own Terms and Conditions, by market.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> They can't legally tell you not to put a tip jar in your car either unless you're an employee. But they can deactivate you for no reason. The problem for them is that by telling you what to do in too much detail you become an employee. Hence the lawsuit about that as well. But that's after the fact and you if you want to stay active it's a catch 22.


Agreed - but my personal opinion is that as long as RIDERS are not complaining about a DRIVER, and the driver's ratings remain in the acceptable level, that all this 'fear of deactivation' is wasted energy. Again, my opinion only, but I do not believe (and have never heard of) Uber ever deactivating a driver who brings in consistent income with high ratings for a 'tipping' violation of policy.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> That may be technically true - but PASSENGERS tell me all the time that Uber tells them that tips are 'factored into the fare'.
> I've suggested they write to Uber and ask Uber to tell them specifically what amount or percentage of the fare is paid to drivers as a gratuity.
> 
> *Can you imagine a restaurant owner (in the US) walking up to each table and telling people:
> 'there's absolutely no need to tip your server'?*


They're cheap lying passengers.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

John Anderson said:


> They're cheap lying passengers.


No, they're not... these aren't college kids or 'low-life's'... they're business people, just like me, who don't 'study' in detail the communications they get from companies... they just read them and come away with the impression left by the marketing BS... the same way I would.


----------



## lady mc uber (Jan 17, 2015)

ShooUber said:


> Here's some friendly advice, get well informed before posting a personal opinion about people bring *Wrong!*


You are the only one here spouting opinions. I've been driving over a year. And it is certainly a fact that "So anyone saying Uber tells clients tipping is included is wrong." Uber does not say this. Sorry you dropped out of high school and now must drive for Uber.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

lady mc uber said:


> You are the only one here spouting opinions. I've been driving over a year. And it is certainly a fact that "So anyone saying Uber tells clients tipping is included is wrong." Uber does not say this. Sorry you dropped out of high school and now must drive for Uber.


Great,... another troll who thinks that speaking louder and calling people names somehow makes them more credible. All I've done is explain to you what my Uber passengers have told me. THAT is the impression they have. That you have your panties in a knot over it say a lot about you.

And if YOU don't understand the impression a rider has when Uber tells them, directly, that tipping is not required, that's your problem. UBER: "*We message to riders that tipping is not required." *is the psychological equivalent of telling riders:* 'do not tip your driver'*


----------



## lady mc uber (Jan 17, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Great,... another troll who thinks that speaking louder and calling people names somehow makes them more credible. All I've done is explain to you what my Uber passengers have told me. THAT is the impression they have. That you have your panties in a knot over it say a lot about you.


why are you so violently ignorant 
keep dreaming about my panties


----------



## lady mc uber (Jan 17, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Great,... another troll who thinks that speaking louder and calling people names somehow makes them more credible. All I've done is explain to you what my Uber passengers have told me. THAT is the impression they have. That you have your panties in a knot over it say a lot about you.
> 
> And if YOU don't understand the impression a rider has when Uber tells them, directly, that tipping is not required, that's your problem. UBER: "*We message to riders that tipping is not required." *is the psychological equivalent of telling riders:* 'do not tip your driver'*


yes its the same. They never say its included. Or give that impression. Drivers have done that


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

lady mc uber said:


> Drivers have done that


You keep saying that.
I'm sure that drivers have also jumped off buildings.
But it's not the norm (since the overwhelming majority of drivers both like receiving tips and breathing).


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

lady mc uber said:


> why are you so violently ignorant
> keep dreaming about my panties


"Violently"? Are you just throwing a dart at the dictionary to choose adjectives?
Keep posting - it demonstrates your own ignorance, arrogance and demeanor.

You keep your dreams, I'll keep mine.


----------



## ShooUber (Sep 13, 2014)

lady mc uber said:


> You are the only one here spouting opinions. I've been driving over a year. And it is certainly a fact that "So anyone saying Uber tells clients tipping is included is wrong." Uber does not say this. Sorry you dropped out of high school and now must drive for Uber.


My post was at 3:00am on my phone, some of my text got deleted, somehow.
Btw I only do Uberblack or UberXL part-time, when I'm not doing film production. Miss super educated, trying to tell someone you don't know about dropping out of High school and now must driver for Uber. What a joke you are, please share with us how your high school, or college education has you doing the same Uber job like the rest of us. I have no plans to do this very long, why are you still doing it for over a Year, maybe it's your shitty additude that keeps you from getting a real job, now that's an opinion!

I will look for the email posted on this forum from a Uber CSR telling a driver that his rider's fare was deleted because the customer complained that he ask for a tip and how Uber has factored in the gratuity for rider fares, and to not do that again or he may be deactivated.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

ShooUber said:


> My post was at 3:00am on my phone, some of my text got deleted, somehow.
> Btw I only do Uberblack or UberXL part-time, when I'm not doing film production. Miss super educated, trying to tell someone you don't know about dropping out of a High school and now must driver for Uber. What joke your are, please share with us how your high school, or collage education has you doing the same Uber job like the rest of us. I have no plans to do this very long, why are you still doing it for over a Year, maybe it's your shitty additude that keeps you from getting a real job, now that's an opinion!
> 
> I will look for the email posted on this forum from a Uber CSR telling a driver that his fare was deleted because a customer complaint that he ask for a tip, and how Uber has fractured in the gratuity in riders fares, and to not do that again or he may be deactivated.


I saw that email too. Specifically told the driver to not take tips. I immediately looked up my agreement where it said if they insist on tipping to take it. But then the CSRs are probably as confused as everyone else about Uber policies.


----------



## JDB007 (May 13, 2015)

lady mc uber said:


> In the client app terms and conditions it states in section 4 "Uber does not designate any portion of your payment as a tip or gratuity to the Third Party Provider"
> 
> So anyone saying Uber tells clients tipping is included is wrong. Uber simply says not to tip.


The new T and C page will not close on approval, preventing me to use the Uber activation app. Any suggestion on how get by this? Thanks


----------



## Jeff (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm having the same problem.

Any solutions?



JDB007 said:


> The new T and C page will not close on approval, preventing me to use the Uber activation app. Any suggestion on how get by this? Thanks


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

lady mc uber said:


> yes its the same. They never say its included. Or give that impression. Drivers have done that


*A little "not so long ago" history:*

A year ago Uber web site used to say "the tip is included"
Then came the class action lawsuit. (still going on)
Then Uber removed those words but the damage was already done.
Combine that with the initial setup when the passenger app asks
if you would like to set 10-15-20% tip by default.... for UberTaxi only!
and most passenger were convinced the 20% setting they checked goes to every driver including UberX drivers.
Uber is as sneaky as the mother of all snakes but they will lose this lawsuit and rightfully so.


----------

